# made the plunge, been looking at skiffs here for years.



## connecd0 (Nov 1, 2021)

I live in Atlanta, wish I lived on the coast. I was a fly fishing guide in Katmai National park for 5 summers. Now I have entered the real world to afford a skiff, fun trips, and decent beer; or did my girlfriend make me leave? I love to fish, burn gas, and tie bugs.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Welcome, been to Alaska several times fly fishing.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Welcome! Let’s hope it wasn’t the girl…


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

connecd0 said:


> I love to fish, burn gas, and tie bugs.


Could be that you've come to the right pace


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome to the madness. I live just south of you (Newnan). Where did you Guide in Katmai? I love that area.


----------



## connecd0 (Nov 1, 2021)

Kulik Lodge. Some of the best summers I’ve ever had.


----------



## Alex M (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome and congrats on taking the plunge. My wife and I went down and fished Brooks Lodge one time after I finished working a hitch on the slope. Lots of trout and lots of bears... Pretty awesome place and bet you have tons of incredible memories.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

connecd0 said:


> Kulik Lodge. Some of the best summers I’ve ever had.


My mom lived in Anchorage and my older brother was born in Alaska.
Never went west of Anchorage but south to Cordova and from there east in the mountains and south to a few rivers. Epic place to visit...


----------



## E_walker (Oct 23, 2021)

Southeast is an amazing place. Any stories of skiffs being used up there? I can't imagine any possible use outside of some estuary fishing/lakes? 

E


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

A lot of tin boats in AK


----------



## connecd0 (Nov 1, 2021)

Most everyone runs Jon boats, you can strap them to the side of beavers/otters and drop them wherever you can land a plane.








This is a 18-52 Lowe strapped to a turbine otter.

Most everyone runs 18’ Jon’s with 30-60 tiller jets. I will miss boat driving the most, sliding through 3” deep slots going sideways is a hell of a lot of fun. Lots of Koffler style bigger sleds with props or jets and a kicker for king salmon fishing in the larger rivers like the Naknek or the Nushagak. I made a pole for an 18’ Jon to target pike once and it wasn’t too bad. A few lodges have hog islands, and I know of one lodge who uses a towee.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

The air doesn't get any cleaner or clearer than AK.
The night sky is awesome up there too.
If you've never felt a little guilty of catching to many fish...
you can do that there.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Alaska is on my bucket list. My uncle homesteaded there twice in the mid-60s and had some epic stories.


----------

